# best boots to use



## hoglet (Oct 12, 2008)

My daughter has been riding for a few months and I'm now looking at improving her gear, What is the best footwear, I see the girls wearing the ankle boot and gaters,


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

thats what I wear.. I got mine from Equitector Riding Boots

the gaiters I found are better as they are not so resticting around the ankles.

I hope your daughter is enjoying riding!


----------



## Laurel&Hardy (Oct 12, 2008)

I used boots and gaiters (or half chaps) myself. I think its more comfortable for everyday riding. I used Ariat gaiters and chaps, but these are a little on the pricey side though very comfortable.


----------



## lurcher-lass (Oct 10, 2008)

i use ankle boots and i did buy (pink) half chaps but they where abit long in the leg


----------



## hoglet (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks,
She'll be happy with your replies, I think she really wants the ankle boot and gaiters, so she looks as if she an old hand. I was also going to get her a pair of hunters for her pony days. I'll have a look on the links you've attached and we'll see if we can get her sorted.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

aww bless her... how is your daughter?


----------



## lurcher-lass (Oct 10, 2008)

The reason i got the ankle boots was because im a size five but when i tryed the long legged riding boats they where far to tight around my calf, so i then went in search of ankle boots, not alot of people that i ride with wear them tho but they are very comfy. How old is your daughter?


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2008)

I used ankle boots - but havn't riden for yonks!!


----------



## Laurel&Hardy (Oct 12, 2008)

ankle boots with long socks only aren't very "fashionable" at the moment but as well as my ariat gaiters I also have light blue half chaps and some ones with fleece on the inside for winter months. Really there are so many different types of boots on the market. I think ebay's a good place to shop around. And if you measure your daughter's calf (in the widest place and also length up the back of her leg from her heel to just below the back of her knee) you will get a comfortable pair of chaps for her for everyday riding. I only use my ariat gaiters for showing and my exams as they were expensive


----------

